# How to Cut Turkey Neck?



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

I need to cut some turkey necks in half. What kitchen tool do I need to buy to cut them?

Thanks!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

OR


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Definitely the meat cleaver and a good amount of force behind it in a good solid whack. I wouldn't use the Shun personally cutting a turkey neck in half.


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you! What type of knife is that, brand, and where do I buy it?
And the cleaver, what brand and where do I buy?

I love the way you provide pictures! :smile:


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Definitely the meat cleaver and a good amount of force behind it in a good solid whack. I wouldn't use the Shun personally cutting a turkey neck in half.


 I'm assuming the "Shun" is the knife? Is it possible to use the knife even though you would chose the cleaver? I cut better than I whack, lol.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Honestly whacking it will be safer....just get a good whack in. It feels weird the first few times, but once you get the hang of it its easy!

I'd get this knife if you want to cut through a turkey neck with ease....its pricey but it'll get the job done!

Amazon.com: Shun DM0712 Classic 7-3/4-Inch Chinese Chef's Knife: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we use the shun cleaver, but my hands prefer the henckel carving knife...presidential series, i think.
the mallet is the mallet LOL

and thanks to both natalie and jon for getting me hooked on shun, when i used to use a 39 dollar cleaver LOL


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I just use meat/kitchen shears! Get right in between the neck bones and a quick scissor does the trick.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

This is what you need:

Meat Cleaver:









Rubber Mallet:









Place the cleaver where you want to cut and then tap/hit it with the rubber mallet until it goes through the neck. I have found this is the easiest way to get through a turkey neck. Good luck! :smile:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

TuckersMom said:


> Thank you! What type of knife is that, brand, and where do I buy it?
> And the cleaver, what brand and where do I buy?
> 
> I love the way you provide pictures! :smile:


Shun is the Kitchen knife, the cleaver is just any old cleaver 
Here's a link to some of their wares, very nice high end knives 
Shun Knives, Shun Knife Sets & Japanese Shun Knives | Williams-Sonoma


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Shun is the Kitchen knife, the cleaver is just any old cleaver
> Here's a link to some of their wares, very nice high end knives
> Shun Knives, Shun Knife Sets & Japanese Shun Knives | Williams-Sonoma


Real nice knives, etc., but a little out of my price bracket.....:becky:


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Honestly whacking it will be safer....just get a good whack in. It feels weird the first few times, but once you get the hang of it its easy!
> 
> I'd get this knife if you want to cut through a turkey neck with ease....its pricey but it'll get the job done!
> 
> Amazon.com: Shun DM0712 Classic 7-3/4-Inch Chinese Chef's Knife: Kitchen & Dining


Awesome looking knife/cleaver but I'm not sure I can afford it  How about the Shun Kitchen Shears that say they will cut through poultry bones? I believe they are 69.95 at amazon.com.


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Shun is the Kitchen knife, the cleaver is just any old cleaver
> Here's a link to some of their wares, very nice high end knives
> Shun Knives, Shun Knife Sets & Japanese Shun Knives | Williams-Sonoma


Thanks for the link - those are beautiful knives! Is the one you posted a picture of the Shun Classic 6" Utility Knife?


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Savage Destiny said:


> I just use meat/kitchen shears! Get right in between the neck bones and a quick scissor does the trick.


That sounds easy! Do you use the Shun kitchen shears?


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> we use the shun cleaver, but my hands prefer the henckel carving knife...presidential series, i think.
> the mallet is the mallet LOL
> 
> and thanks to both natalie and jon for getting me hooked on shun, when i used to use a 39 dollar cleaver LOL


I'm sure better quality (and more expensive) tools make the job much easier!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh how I dream of having good knives someday!!

I have a crappy chef knife. I can get it pretty sharp, but it loses the edge pretty fast. I've gotten pretty good at cutting through the muscle and tendon near a joint and breaking the turkey neck bones with my hands. It sounds really labor intensive, but I've gotten pretty efficient at it!


----------



## martye (Mar 9, 2011)

Just a word of warning, 
I just sent my Shun chef's knife back to Kershaw the US supplier because the blade
broke when I was cutting turkey necks. The blade has to sharp a bevel to be
used against the bone. Use a cleaver.

Marty


----------



## dogdaddy (Apr 25, 2011)

Cleaver's are cool but I'm sure that one is pretty expensive, Shun's are top of the line 

I would either pick one up at a local asian market (non-shun), or just use some garden shears (no meat splash back with these). Also high quality kitchen shears should do the job as well.

I've found the garden snips to be the most effective.


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

dogdaddy said:


> Cleaver's are cool but I'm sure that one is pretty expensive, Shun's are top of the line
> 
> I would either pick one up at a local asian market (non-shun), or just use some garden shears (no meat splash back with these). Also high quality kitchen shears should do the job as well.
> 
> I've found the garden snips to be the most effective.


Garden shears (scissors) will cut through turkey neck and chicken bone? That would sure be a less expensive alternative!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

TuckersMom said:


> That sounds easy! Do you use the Shun kitchen shears?


Nope, I just use a cheap pair I got at Safeway! I use them for pretty much everything, I even cut up whole chicken and duck with them.


----------



## martye (Mar 9, 2011)

We use this one, I bought it in South Africa for $3.00, it's more expensive here 
in the States, I think I saw it for about $8.50 online. Sharpens up
nicely with a whetstone.

Google search: Winco Cleaver

Marty


----------

